# Shrimp Tank Mates



## BettaGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

Has anyone ever tried Boraras Brigittae, nannostomus eques - the one that swims at a tilted 45 degrees at the top of tanks, or marbled hatchet fish with RCS and Tiger shrimp and their shimp-lets? 

I read that Boraras brigittae may pray on shrimp-lets, but at the same time I understand that Hatchetfish almost always stay at the surface of the tanks, and I know nannostomus eques tends to go from top to mid levels. 

I currently use a Fluval Ebi

Best,
Mike


----------



## BettaGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

woops i meant prEy*, not pray.

Also, here is a video of nannostomus eques ( hockeystick pencilfish) in case you haven't heard/seen of it before. Not the best quality vid, but it does show their VERY slow movement and unique swimming style

Poecilobrycon Eques - YouTube


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

not too sure. i had baby guppies in my tank at one point and noticed that my shrimp pop isnt going up so i blame the guppies and removed them. 

for sure the ottos are good. i got L144 plecos in my shrimp tank and it seems like they can care less about the shrimps


----------



## tetragirl (Mar 21, 2011)

I have 8 Boraras Brigittae in a 20g with RCS that are breeding so well I've lost count and have no idea how many shrimp are now in my tank!:lol: All of my Boraras Brigittae are typically found near the top of my tank, only coming to the bottom very occasionally and very briefly.


----------



## Nephrus (Apr 2, 2011)

i have 10 of them in a 5 gallon tank with shrimps and its going fine I wouldn't worry about it


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

i keep threadfin rainbows in my red rili tank and the population is rapidly growing. these fish have such tiny mouths, that even a shrimplet is too big a bite for them


----------

